# Best hopper gun?



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I am planning to get a hopper gun to do textures with, but I was wondering if anybody has had any particularly good/bad experience with a particular brand. From a distance they all look pretty much the same, but I am sure they are not.

The amount of texturing I anticipate at present doesn't really warrant a larger rig (although the Graco RTX 1500 does look nice) and that's why I am leaning toward the hopper gun.

Let me know what you think, if you have an opinion. There doesn't seem to be any shortage of opinions here, though! :laughing:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

I had recently sold my rtx 1500 on e-bay for $ 1100. Not residential friendly. But
It was a killer machine with the self agitating ball at the throat of the hose. It shot a sand mix like it was water. With variable air presssure ,It came with a gun and several different size orfices . I always had a hopper on it for more control of overspray. Phenomenal it was to say the least. Great for large jobs. The only down fall is cleaning the son of a gun . You'll need to run approx. 15 gallons of water thru her till she comes clean . If your not on a commercial job , just fill the waste water in empty 5's. Let the material sink and practice proper disposal.

I got rid of it because Im out of that type of work.:thumbsup:


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I own an RTX 900 and I would rather use my new Wallboard hopper with a compressor. It does a great job. I got it on clearance at the Depot for $65.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Crazytaper. The Wallboard is the hopper of choice.




Snow Man said:


> The only down fall is cleaning the son of a gun . You'll need to run approx. 15 gallons of water thru her till she comes clean .


Snow Man, If you scoop out any remaning material out of the RTX1500's material tub, then you can take it off of the machine, spray it out with a hose. Then it only takes less than 5 gallons for clean up. IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Absolutely, but I was using a heavy aggregate (Sealoflex) with deep base colors, you know, it was like flushing out an airless with black in her.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Just make sure you have a compressor with enough cfm's or you could have inconsistent texture out of your gun. It's been a while but I think you'll need 30+ lbs. for KD and 60+ for orange peel with the Depot hopper.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Brockster said:


> Just make sure you have a compressor with enough cfm's or you could have inconsistent texture out of your gun. It's been a while but I think you'll need 30+ lbs. for KD and 60+ for orange peel with the Depot hopper.


 I like your sign there brockster, but it's pointed the WRONG WAY:thumbup:


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I agree with Crazytaper. The Wallboard is the hopper of choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> Absolutely, but I was using a heavy aggregate (Sealoflex) with deep base colors, you know, it was like flushing out an airless with black in her.


Yeah, I sprayed commercial grade texture "Litex" dark green and it still was easy clean up. Those orange cleaner balls would take it all out really quick. Did you use them?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> Up here in Ohio we call this "TAPIOCA"


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Yeah, I sprayed commercial grade texture "Litex" dark green and it still was easy clean up. Those orange cleaner balls would take it all out really quick. Did you use them?


No the sponge balls were useless with that type of material but the pinballs worked better.


----------



## 5 Star (Sep 18, 2007)

The best hopper is not a hopper at all. I hate hoppers for lids! Some will laugh at me but I did buy the new marshalltown enforcer over the 1500, and it is by far better than my hopper. It wouldn't be if I didn't have a pump to fill it though. After using it once I am sold! I still might buy a spray rig for bigger jobs but if you are going to spend $75 for a hopper look into the enforcer especially if you already have mud pump.

LS


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I appreciate the advice, folks! 

I probably am going to go with the Wallboard hopper, as I already have a good compressor, but I will say that I have seriously looked at the new Marshalltown Enforcer. When I researched it, though, and saw that a pump was needed, suddenly the price wasn't so competitive. I wouldn't rule it out though, as a future upgrade. It's good to know that it works well, anyway. 

Since virtually all my work would be lids, a hopper isn't all that appealing, but for the amount of work that I anticipate (most customers here in Vermont are looking for smooth finish), the hopper is probably the best choice.


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

Most of us started out with a hopper and still dust it off and use it every once in a while. 
If in your area they like less texture then make sure you really thin down your orange peel mudd to the point where it makes a funnel almost to the bottom of the bucket while your mixing it. With it thin like that you should get a nice smooth OP.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brockster said:


> make sure you really thin down your orange peel mudd to the point where it makes a funnel almost to the bottom of the bucket while your mixing it.


Yep!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

I actually like the spraying mantis better than the wallboard hopper.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

Stilts,

What is it about the Spraying Mantis that you prefer over the Wallboard hopper?


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

The air valve on the bottom is at a 90 degree angle, instead of sticking straight out the bottom, makes it nice for resting in corners. That's not a huge deal, could convert the wallboard one if you wanted.

The main reason though is that it feels like I have more control over it, especially with finer texture. We use little compressors for a lot of the little bathroom jobs and patchwork. With the wallboard I can't get enough air to spray light enough, it all wants to come out in big globs. Aside from seeming to need more air, I also just feel like I have more control over the spray pattern on the spraying mantis. These problems may be chalked up to the fact that I've used the same guns for years, and it's what I'm most familiar with though.

It also doesn't hurt that they are slightly cheaper.


----------

